# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  βιβλία ψυχολογίας -αυτοβοήθειας

## lora

Αναρωτιεμαι αν τα βιβλία ψυχολόγων/ψυχιάτρων που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο πχ για το άγχος, κατάθλιψη κλπ βοηθούν ή έρχονται σε αντιθεσή με την ψυχοθεραπεία και μπερδεύουν τελικά. Έχω δεί κάποια τα οποία σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω να τα διαβάσω χαλαρά μηπως καταλάβω κάποια πρόσθετα πράγματα αλλά σκέφτομαι μήπως με μπέρδεψουν κίολασ μιας και κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία . Ποιά η γνώμη σας και οι εμπειριές σας? βιβλία που σας βοήθησαν ?

----------


## Sofia

Lora,

καλως ήρθες:)

το θεμα εχει ξανατεθει πολλες φορες μεταξυ μελων εδω κ οχι μονο. Εχω διαβασει πώς καποιοι εχουν βοηθηθει. Εγω δεν ειμαι αναμεσα σ αυτους, ισως γιατι οτι επεσε στα χερια μου, το βρηκα πολυ \"λιγο\" σε σχεση με την βοηθεια που επαιρνα στην ψυχοθεραπεια.

Μπορω σιγουρα ομως να σου πώ πώς το πολυ διαβασμα, σε σχεση με ολα αυτα που αναφερεις μπορει να μπερδεψει. Χωρις να σημαινει οτι τα βιβλια δεν ειναι καλα. Απλα πιστεύω πώς δεν φτανουν για να βγαλουν καποιον απο μια δυσκολη κατασταση οπως αυτες που αναφερεις (αγχος, καταθλιψη).

----------


## giota

Aς μιλήσουμε καθαρά.Θες να προβληματιστείς ; διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο του Γιάλομ.Επειδή το έχω κάνει και εγώ να διαβάσω αυτά που κυκλοφορούν κατά καιρούς ψυχίατροι,ψυχολόγοι γνωστοί γιατί έχουν γίνει τηλεοπτικοί μαϊντανοί προκειμένου να ανεβάσουν το κασέ τους και γράφουν μερικά βιβλιαράκια για να πουλήσουν, αντί να ασχολούνται με την ιαρτική είναι καθαρά του εμπορίου όπως λες.Καλύερα να μπείς στι ιντερνετ να διαβάσεις για κατάθλιψη ή ότι άλλο θες.Δεν νομίζω ότι προσφέρουν βοήθεια με τα ίδια τετριμένα που λένε και που τελειώνοντας την επίσκεψη στο ιατρείο τους σου λένε.Το διάβασες το καινούργιο μου βιβλιο;πρέπει να το πάρεις είναι πολύ καλό και θα σε βοηθήσει.Μιλάω απο προσωπική εμπειρία.Πήγαινε σ\'ενα σωστό επιστήμονα ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο κάνε ψυχοθεραπεία ασχολείσου με σένα και άσε τις γενικολογίες που γράφουν με σκοπό το κέρδος.

----------


## melene

και ομως του david fontana το βιβλιο \'\'Αγχος\'\' ειναι παρα πολυ καλο..

----------


## dreamer

Εγώ πάντως σε αντίθεση με την Σοφία και την Γιώτα έχω λάβει πολύ μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια από κάποια βιβλία παρά από την ψυχοθεραπεία...

----------


## giota

Οντως δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά αναφέρομαι σε εγχώρια και συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα που όλοι γνωρίζουμε

----------


## ΕΜΜΥ

κατα την γνωμη μου χωρις να εχω διαβάσει καποιο βιβλιο ψυχοθεραπευτικο πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να διαβαζουμε κατι ασχετο ευχαριστω και εσυοδοξο παρα να διαβαζουμε τετοιου ιδους βιβλια τα οποια θα μας βαζουν σε σκεψεις που ισως και να μην ειμαστε ετοιμη να απαντησουμε ψυχολογικα σε καποια ερωτηματα που θα μας διμηουργησουν διαβαζοντάστα αυτα τα βιβλια.πιστευω ακομα οτι η ψυχοθεραπια η βοηθεια απο το σπιτι η απο δικους μας ανθρωπους και η σωστη αγωγη θα μας βοηθησουν καλυτερα.

----------


## giota

Σίγουρα και επειδή είναι ευαίσθητο θέμα χρειάζεται προσοχή γιατί κυκλογορούν πολλοί άσχετοι

----------


## lora

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εννοώ τα βιβλία υποκατάστατο της θεραπείας και δεν αναφέρομαι σε βιβλία γνωστών τηλεοπτικών μαιντανών. Απλώς μπαίνοντας σε ιστοσελίδες γνωστών βιβλιοπωλείων είδα βιβλία σχετικά και βοηθητικά. Σαν συμπλήρωμα το σκέφτηκα , ούτε ως υποκατάστατο , ούτε τίποτα.












> _Originally posted by ΕΜΜΥ_
> κατα την γνωμη μου χωρις να εχω διαβάσει καποιο βιβλιο ψυχοθεραπευτικο πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερα να διαβαζουμε κατι ασχετο ευχαριστω και εσυοδοξο παρα να διαβαζουμε τετοιου ιδους βιβλια τα οποια θα μας βαζουν σε σκεψεις που ισως και να μην ειμαστε ετοιμη να απαντησουμε ψυχολογικα σε καποια ερωτηματα που θα μας διμηουργησουν διαβαζοντάστα αυτα τα βιβλια.πιστευω ακομα οτι η ψυχοθεραπια η βοηθεια απο το σπιτι η απο δικους μας ανθρωπους και η σωστη αγωγη θα μας βοηθησουν καλυτερα.

----------


## ΕΜΜΥ

μα δεν αναφερθηκα σε υποκαταστατα απλα ειπα οτι ειναι καλυτερο να διαβασουμε κατι ευχαριστω

----------


## oboro

Για θέματα άγχους και κατάθλιψης δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν θεμιτό, δεν το έχω σκεφτεί. Πάντως για θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την προσωπικότητα, τις προβληματικές σχέσεις, την θλίψη κ.α. υπάρχουν πραγματικά αριστουργήματα, αποστάγματα έγκυρων γνώσεων και πολυετούς εμπειρίας των συγγραφέων τους δηλαδή... Και που μπορούν να δράσουν σαν συμπληρώματα, νεες ευκαιρίες για ευαισθητοποίηση κλπ. Αν φέρεις ένα νέο θεμα στην ψυχοθεραπεία, που δεν το είχες συνειδητοποιήσει μέχρι που διάβασες το ΑΒ βιβλίο, δεν έχει αξία αυτό?

----------


## Sofia

υπάρχει αριστουργημα της λογοτεχνιας, της ποιησης τεραστιων συγγραφεων κ ποιητων που δεν απτεται της ψυχολογιας? Ετσι κ αλλιως τα θεματα που πραγματευονται με την υπαρξη του ανθρωπου εχουν να κανουν...

----------


## oboro

Ναι, και οι λογοτέχνες ήταν σίγουρα οι πρώτοι ψυχολόγοι, αλλα νομίζω γενικεύεις λίγο... Το αριστούργημα της λογοτεχνίας δεν θα το επιλέξει κανείς γιατί υποψιάζεται οτι ο σύντροφός του είναι \"μη διαθέσιμος συναισθηματικά\" ή γιατί ο ίδιος \"δεν ανοίγεται στις στενές του σχέσεις.\", ας πούμε. Δείχνει μια διάθεση για παραδοχή ενός προβλήματος όταν διαλέγεις ένα καλό βιβλίο ψυχολογίας ή αυτοβοήθειας με έναν άλφα τίτλο.

----------


## Sofia

δεν ειπα οτι θα το επιλεξει κανεις γι αυτο...οπως θα επιλεξει κανεις το βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας....

----------


## oboro

Και οι μεγάλες εμπειρίες στη ζωή δεν ξεπερνούν όλα τα έργα όλων των θεραπευτών και των λογοτεχνών μαζί? Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά τις προτιμώ κιόλας απ΄τα προηγούμενα. :P

----------


## oboro

Sorry όμως εξήγησέ μου πώς το εννοούσες, αν θέλεις. :)

----------


## Gothly

Θα ηθελα να παρω ενα βιβλιο σχετικά πως να διαχειρίζομαι το θυμό μου και να μη φωνάζω ή μαλώνω. Πιστευω πως θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει, σίγουρα οταν ερχομαι στη κατασταση να νευριαζω και να θελω να ξεσπασω το μονο που πρέπει να κανω είναι να παραμεινω ψύχραιμη και να σκεφτώ λογικά, όμως ενα βιβλίο πιστευω θα μπορούσε να μου τα εξηγήσει καλύτερα, έτσι να μπορώ κι εγώ να σκεφτομαι πιο λογικά , ε? ετσι νομιζω..
Επίσης ενα αλλο θεμα που εχω και θα ήθελα να το διορθώσω είναι κατι αναποδο απο αυτό που είπα περίπου, οταν δλδ μου φωνάζουν και εγώ δεν αντιδρώ καθόλου, να μπορώ να αντιδράσω, αλλά λογικά με συζήτηση και όχι να επιτεθώ κ γω και να γίνει καβγάς. 
Αυτά...Τώρα μπορώ αυτα τα θέματα να τα βρώ σε ενα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας? Ξέρει καποιος? και δε ξερω με ποιον τροπο να το ψαξω.

----------

